# Interval International "Getaways" Questions



## JoeBu (Feb 7, 2012)

So I'm a relatively new Time Share owner, and that includes a gold membership to Internal International.

I'm going to Vegas for a weekend over Memorial Day and looking at Interval internationals Getaway section I see that I can get a week for about $100 cheaper than I can get 3 nights anywhere comparable, which sounds great, but I have some questions I can't find answers too.

1)  If I book a week are there any issues with me just leaving after 3 days (can't see why there would be)
2)  Can I put a guest on my reservation that would allow them to check in if they get there first?
3)  What hidden charges should I be looking for (Cleaning, Resort fees etc)

Sounds like a great deal, but I want to do my research first.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 7, 2012)

No problem checking out later or early, as long as you let them know.

You will have to purchase a guest certificate to put your guest on the Resv.

I always call the resort to check on other fees, but they should be disclosed by II, as well.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 7, 2012)

I just bought a Getaway for Las Vegas in May for the same reason - much cheaper than an exchange (considering the MFs of my deposited week and the exchange fee).

There is tax charged on Getaways depending on the location - it looks like it was about 12% for Vegas.

It's worth calling the resort to see if they'll let someone else check in - some resorts are happy to do that without a guest certificate, but not all.

Note that since you're a Gold member you could also do a Short Stay exchange to Vegas instead - there is plenty of availability through that option.


----------



## JoeBu (Feb 7, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for your help.  I'm using my time share this year so the exchange doesn't work, but it's still worth it to use the getaway option as it's much cheaper for a nicer place than your typical hotel.

I tried emailing the resort and didn't get a response, so I'll just call them before I book.

Thanks again!


----------

